# Terence Stansbury Article



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Odds are, when the name Terence Stansbury comes to mind, so does a dunk.
> 
> One dunk in particular.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/alumni_stansbury_2005.html

All I knew about Stansbury was his Statue of Liberty dunk, which is by far my favorite dunk of all-time. Still, it's good to know how his career finished after that.


----------

